# -들



## Green3apple

can 들 be attached after a countable noun to indicate the noun plurality?
do we obliged to use itu or it's just optional? is it common used?


----------



## vientito

Not just after nouns...

 In addition, it can be
attached to adverbs, to connectives, and even to the verb at the end of a
sentence to indicate the plurality of the subject noun.

Like this 들어오세요 들

To quote my grammar text

"It is unnecessary for most nouns to be marked for plurality as long as the
context is clear. However, -들 must be kept when the noun
is accompanied by a demonstrative, as in 그 사람들 unless a plural numeral is included, as in
그 두 학생"


----------



## Green3apple

vientito said:


> Not just after nouns...
> 
> In addition, it can be
> attached to adverbs, to connectives, and even to the verb at the end of a
> sentence to indicate the plurality of the subject noun.
> 
> Like this 들어오세요 들
> 
> To quote my grammar text
> 
> "It is unnecessary for most nouns to be marked for plurality as long as the
> context is clear. However, -들 must be kept when the noun
> is accompanied by a demonstrative, as in 그 사람들 unless a plural numeral is included, as in
> 그 두 학생"



what do you mean by the plurality?

10 red roses = plurality ---> add 들

or

many kind of roses (there is red, blue, white, pink, purple, yellow) = plurality ---> add 들

which one represent plurality and must be added with 들?


----------



## terredepomme

跟中文的「們」一樣，並不是義務的。 나는 어제 사과를 먹었다. = 這會是一顆萍果還是多數。 나는 어제 사과들을 먹었다. (x)


----------



## Green3apple

terredepomme said:


> 跟中文的「們」一樣，並不是義務的。 나는 어제 사과를 먹었다. = 這會是一顆萍果還是多數。 나는 어제 사과들을 먹었다. (x)



crystal clear.
谢谢


----------



## terredepomme

Sorry, I made a mistake and thought you were a Chinese speaker.  But since you seem to understand my post, all is well.


----------

